# Finished my GT 5000 winter project



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

I tore tractor all the way down, degreased it, primed and painted, Replaced all belts and fixed anything that was needed. Deck and Fender are black, the hood has 2 coats of gold metallic, then 3 coats of "house of colors" candy apple red finished with 3 coats of clear. The huskie on hood is from by old Brockway truck, Just mowed the lawn and worked perfectly. Quite happy with it. Attaching a few pictures.

I tore tractor all the way down, degreased it, primed and painted, Replaced all belts and fixed anything that was needed. Deck and Fender are black, the hood has 2 coats of gold metallic, then 3 coats of "house of colors" candy apple red finished with 3 coats of clear. The huskie on hood is from by old Brockway truck, Just mowed the lawn and worked perfectly. Quite happy with it. Attaching a few pictures.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

..........Nice job on that Tractor....:thumbsup:......


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

MAN,THAT IS BEAUTIFUL!! I really like the sled dog hood ornament!


----------

